# life:)    Android

## admin

.
   : 
 Android 2.1
 1065714
 2.8  TFT-LCD  - 240320, 262. 
 WCDMA 900/2100, GSM/GPRS 900/1800/1900, HSDPA 7.2
' 256MB, microSD   2GB
 3.2 
GPS GPSOne Gen7
Bluetooth V2.0 + EDR, Wi-Fi 802.11b/802.11g *Model Huawei U8110* 
   $125,   .
  4,5     20Mb   + 200    + 20 .
      Facebook   . 
 :  life:)    Android   999 ! 
     ,     T-Mobile   -       .

----------


## Mihey

-  !

----------


## JPM

a-gps...   ....
   999

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   ...
     .
    ?

----------


## admin

> ...
>      .
>     ?

   ,     .
    : http://htc-phones.net/new-t-mobile-c...html#more-3419

----------


## Sir_2006

. -  -   .      !
,   ?

----------

, 75 ))

----------


## JPM

HTC? ...

----------


## Mihey

2 )))

----------


## JPM



----------


## Gonosuke

...

----------


## JPM

> ...

        -

----------


## Gonosuke

> -

    ,    " ".  
,  , -     ))

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  , -     ))

  ,   .      .         ,    .   .   

> -

    ?       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

      ,      
...    ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> JPM         -           ?       ?

      ,    ...

----------


## JPM

*Sir_2006*,      ...    htc gratia (aria)

----------


## Sir_2006

> htc gratia (aria)

  -   -        .
     .          .   ,   ,

----------


## JPM

> .

  -   sense

----------


## GLOOMEROK

** !        "LIFE"    :)

----------


## Sir_2006

?
  ?

----------


## Mihey

,   ?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

,       ... ,         ...

----------


## JPM

,    -     -  ,  ,     ...  999 ...
 ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

   
   ?

----------


## JPM

*Gonosuke*,   21-00

----------


## Gonosuke

...

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ,

    ?      999 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

  , .    

> ?      999 .

----------


## JPM

> ?      999 .

  ,      -    ...   ,

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ,      -    ...   ,

         10.000 .        ,      ...     ... ..       ...

----------


## Gonosuke

))))

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ))))

    ,          ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,          ?

       ( 
 ...,    ,        ,      . ,   
  ,      .

----------


## Mihey

*Gonosuke*,   !

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,   !

  ...    ))))  **:     ,  .    10 000   -   7 ...

----------


## art_b

*Gonosuke*,   !

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,   !

  -  ,    ,   ( )
+   ,   .        
+    
+   ))
+         
+ (  )   
+   (  ,  ) 
  ,   ))

----------

,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

  ,  ""  ""? )))

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> +   (  ,  ) 
> )

         ...       ...   

> ,  ""  ""? )))

  ,   ...

----------


## rust

,

----------


## GLOOMEROK

:       100 . ...

----------


## JPM

,  10,  1000 -   ...    (  999   ).  ,  -             -  (   )     (350-400$  )

----------

> (   )     (350-400$  )

   -   
       ,   /  26-32"

----------


## admin

> ,   /  26-32"

   ,  ,    ..

----------


## rust

> -   
>        ,   /  26-32"

        ?

----------

*fragov*, *rust*,     ""

----------


## rust

ssh VNC , penVPN,             ,   . shell   ,   ,

----------


## Gonosuke

*rust*,   ,   ))     ,     ...

----------


## rust

> *rust*,   ,   ))     ,     ...

    17           ,         .       
 ,     ,     75 % ....                          
  ,

----------

